# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  تحشيش وفياعة 24/7

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



كل عام وانتو بألف خير يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن ، كيفكم يا زعران شتقتلكم؟
وهلّ شهر الرحمة والحمدلله اسأل الله انو يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال ..

النهار طويل والجو شوب والله يعين ، ومشان ننسى شوي من وقتنا الطويل تعو لنحشش D:
بس حشيش ما بفطّر .. قولوا ان شاء الله ..

هون بنضحك وبنضحّك غيرنا ... وتبـــــــاً لأم الزعل والنكد .. ^_____^


يلا فيعوووووووووو O_o*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
‎ hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's me


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
قبل ما ينام الاجنبي بيقول ابوه </3

يا حيوان نام لا اناديلك الحرامي ياخدك =D</3

اما العربي </3
...
طابت ليلتك يا عزيزي =D</3

فعلا الاجانب قلبهم قاسي </*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
لابس بالطووو فوق جكيت البدلة وقلنا ماشي

.
.

واقف بين الماء والخضراء وازهار الربيع وقلنا معلش الزلمة متفائل

راسم الشمس ع برنامج الرسام وقلنا عادي الأخ اخرته بتعلم

حاطط صورتك فوق قلنا الزلمة معتبر حاله مصدر الهام


اما ماسكلي كلشنات كل واحد بإيد زي صدام ، الله يصطفل فيك بس $$
O_o
حد يناولني حفاية لأنعن تبا خالته


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حال المواطن العربي بعد الفطور ... اللي وضعه هيك يرفع ايده ^__^

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
يا حرام خخخخخخ
انزل على الصوره الي تحت عشان تفهم xD


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*






عشان تفهمها شوف الصورة الي فوقيها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

*

----------


## &روان&

_ههههههههههههههههه 
عنجد تحشيش
يسلمو هدوء
والخير بالجايات_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بعد ما غسل يده
اقترب منها
وعانقها
فابتسمت وقالت,الى هذه الدرجة تحبني?
,
,
,
,
,
,

قال لها لأ مو قصة حب
بس ما لقيت البشكير قلت أنشف فيكي :

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> _ههههههههههههههههه 
> عنجد تحشيش
> يسلمو هدوء
> والخير بالجايات_



*هههههههههههههه هلا بروان منورة وشاركينـــــا 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بعد ما غسل يده
> اقترب منها
> وعانقها
> فابتسمت وقالت,الى هذه الدرجة تحبني?
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههه ما انذله ... يسلمو صديقة ^_____^
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*





واللي بجلط انو واحد بتصل وبجاوب بطييييييخ O_o
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههه مش تنكيسه لا يا حرام ههههههه O.o






*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شيخ محشش بخطب في الناس : من شدة الفجور أصبحنا الفاجرات يخرجن ب 400 دينار ... نط واحد وقال : أنا بقول ب 700 دينار ... فرد الشيخ مبتسما : ذلك مع المبيت يا ولد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شيخ محشش بخطب في الناس : من شدة الفجور أصبحنا الفاجرات يخرجن ب 400 دينار ... نط واحد وقال : أنا بقول ب 700 دينار ... فرد الشيخ مبتسما : ذلك مع المبيت يا ولد


*هههههههههههههه ولك وردتنا شو هاد هع هع هعههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
محشش سأل الأمن الموجود بالمطار !!صورة مين هاي اللي معلقة على الحيط ؟؟الأمن : صورة واحد مطلوب للعدالة !صفن المحشش فيه وقال :..طيب ليش مامسكتوه وانتو بتصورو فيه؟؟
هههههههههههههه 
.
.
.
.
يلا خلي واحد ينط يقول قديمه عليها غبره ....:&
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *هههههههههههههه ولك وردتنا شو هاد هع هع هعههههه*


انا اسفة 
ما رح اعيدها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
ذهب هو وزوجته الى البحر فقال لها البحر جميل
فقالت : ليس اجمل من وقوفك جنبي

"النسخة العربية"

... ذهب هو وزوجته الى البحر فقال البحر جميل
فقالت:
اكيد حلو عاجبينك المشلحات

هههههههههههههه ان كيدكن بالعربي لعظيم xD
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا اسفة 
> ما رح اعيدها



*هههههههههههههههه يا وردتنا الأردنية انتي فهمتيني غلط ... بالعكس حلوة كتير D:*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
ارنب بحلم كيف رح تكون الجنه 
هههههههـ ....:&



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مرة واحد اتفق هو وأخته انه تخبره بنتيجته بالإمتحانات على التلفون وعشان التمويه اذا طلع عليه ماده تقله “بسلم عليك محمد” واذا طلع عليه مادتين تقله “بسلم عليك محمدين”.
المهم يوم النتائج حكت معه أخته تلفون ، بقوللها اه بشري ، قالتله : “بتسلم عليك امة محمد كلها”

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

واحد مسطول جاي على باله يتمسخر , اشترى لامه عصفورين ! واحد قاعد يغرد والثاني ساكت.. سالته امه ليش الثاني ساكت؟؟

قالها هذاالملحن

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

صعيدى مسطول أول مرة يشتروا تلاجة فبيسأل مراته هو لما بنفتح باب الحمام النور بينور؟
قالت له لا قالها يبقى أنا عملتها فى الثلاجة

----------


## (dodo)

هههههههههههههه 
طيب خدو ها ولونها قديمة بس عادي لازم نجددها 
ابتســامة ... فغمـــزة .... فحب ... فزواج

فأطفال ، فجيب معاك عيش وأدفع الأقســـاط فأرمي الزبالة فجيب دواء وحليب وحفاضات

آآآآآآآه

ياااااا ليتني
ما ابتسمت  :Smile: 

محشش يسترجع شريط حياته ...!!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الاستاذ بيحكي لطلاب: الي حاسس حالوا غبي يوقف
فوقف ولد
الاستاذ:ليش حاسس حالك غبي
التلميذ :اشفقت عليك تضل واقف لحالك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
اليوم رحت سحبت مصاري من البنك
يا عمي لازم نقوم بالواجب ونعيد صبايا وأطفال المنتدى :P



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حوار عائلة الطرمان
الأبن : يبه أبي خيار

الأب : لحقي يا مره ولدج يبي دينار

الأم : لحقي يا بنت أخوج يلعب قمار

البنت : يا جدة أمي دش بريلها مسمار

الجدة : هذا إللي ناقص يبون يطلعوني من الدار

----------


## ماهربسام

محشش بسأل صاحبه ,, شو صار بخناقتك انتا و المدام مبارح ؟
قال اسكت اجت لعندي تزحف على ركبها

/
\
... ... /
\

قاله اووووف طيب شو قالتلك ؟؟

/
\
/
\

قاله : قالتلي لو انك زلمة اطلع من تحت التخت

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

محشش بدهن بحيط

قالو له : حط تحتك جريده

قال: لا عادي بطول_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عزيزي الشاب
الزواج هو انك تدخل قفص !!
بس شو داخل القفص؟؟
هون السؤال !!
يمكن : لبؤة ! دجاجه ! فقمه ! قطة ! غوريلا ! ابن عمك متحجب!!

انت وحظك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأهم شي الأخلاق ^_^*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## &روان&

[SIZE=7]سأل المعلم التلميذ ما هي أحب دولة لديك. 
التلميذ: تشيكوسلوفاكيا.
المعلم : أكتبها على اللوح. 
فقال التلميذ: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
عم امزح معك انت كل شي بتصدقه أنا بحب لبنان ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*




ولع ولع قلعطونا هالبشر خخخخخخخ*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههه احنا غريبات من نوعنا بنعمل الف شغلة بنفس الوقت

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههههه احنا غريبات من نوعنا بنعمل الف شغلة بنفس الوقت




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انكم خارقات 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
احزروو شو جنسية الي عمل هالاختراع !!

ما معكم غير دقيقة ! هههههههههه


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
هههههههه مش هيك يا هبله 



*

----------


## (dodo)

اكيد اردنية اصلا لسا اليابان ما وصلو لهيك اختراعات هههههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اكيد اردنية اصلا لسا اليابان ما وصلو لهيك اختراعات هههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه اه *

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههه جد !!!

*

----------


## (dodo)

عمرك دخنة من هالشي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عمرك دخنة من هالشي



*يييييييييييي تسأليش بعدين قلبنا على عيدان الملوخية هههههههههه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اذا شفت بنت بتطلع عليك هيك سمي بالله واقرأ الفاتحة على روحك ههههههههه

*

----------


## (dodo)

> *اذا شفت بنت بتطلع عليك هيك سمي بالله واقرأ الفاتحة على روحك ههههههههه
> 
> *


احنا شو عاملين الله يسامحك ههههههه

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قوية هاااااااااااااااي*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*ههههههههههههههههه من الآخر الموضوع تحشيش*

----------

